# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Gsm operatörlerinin Son Vurgunu

## ceydaaa

ispanya-da-gsm-operatorleri-2-7-milyon-abone-4325848_700_o.jpgOperatörleri numaranın taşınması gereken operatöre fatura kesim tarihinden sonra işlemi bildirdi. Böylece farklı operatöre geçen kullanıcı eski operatöründen aylar sonra gelen yüksek fatura hatta icra ile adeta şaşkına döndü. Uzmanlar cep telefonu kullanıcılarını uyararak Numara taşıma azami 6 günde gerçekleştirilmelidir. Bu süreyi geçirmeden numara taşıma işleminizin yapıldığından emin olun dedi. İşte Şikayetvara gönderilen şikayetlerden bazıları şöyle:

*9 AY SONRA İCRA GELDİ*

9 ay önce gsm hattını başka bir operatöre taşıdım. Taşımadan önce son faturalarımı ödeyip başka borcum var mı diye sorgulattım yok dediler. Operatör geçişini yaptım 9 ay sonra yani avukatlıktan aradılar yasal işlem başlatılmış sebebi 9 ay önce olan faturamız. Operatör numara taşıma sırasında fatura kesim tarihinden sonra işlem başlatmış. Hiç bir fatura tarafıma iletilmedi şimdide yüksek bir fatura istiyorlar. Bu nasıl bir işlem dava açacağım. Borcum yok deniyor sonra borç çıkıyor nasıl bir iş bu!

*FATURA KESİM TARİHİNE DİKKAT!*

Mart ayında hatlarımdan birini başka bir operatöre taşımaya karar verdim ve 18 martta başvurumu yaptım. 24 mart gece 23 civarlarında hattımın taşınacağı mesajı geldi. Neden bu kadar geç olduğunu anlayamamıştım. Hattımı taşımamın üzerinden 1.5 aydan fazla süre geçtikten sonra şok bir fatura ile sebebini anladım. Meğer benim fatura kesim tarihim ayın 24'ünde imiş. Operatör hattımı taşıyacağımı duyunca uyanıklık yaparak son güne kadar beni bekletmiş ve yeni fatura dönemine girdiğim ilk gün geçişimi yaparak benden 1 gün bile kullanmadığım döneme ait tam ay parası istiyor. Fatura İptal edilmezse tüketici mahkemesine gideceğim.

Numara taşıma hakkında bilinmesi gerekenler;

-Numara taşımak için geçmek istediğiniz operatöre başvurmanız yeterlidir. Gerekli işlemleri yeni operatörünüz sizin adınıza gerçekleştirir.

-Başvuru formu ile kimlik bilgileriniz başvuru işlemi için yeterlidir.

-En fazla 6 gün içerisinde geçiş işlemi tamamlanır.

-Yeni operatörünüz size yeni bir SIM kartı verir. Ancak SIM kartınız işlemlerinizin tamamlanması ardından aktif hale gelir.

-Numara taşıma işleminizin tamamlandığı ve SIM kartınızın aktif olduğu zaman bilgisi size SMS ya da e posta ile yeni operatörünüz tarafından bildirilir.

-Faturalı hatlar ön ödemeli hatlara ya da tam tersi ön ödemeli hatlar faturalı hatlara taşınabilir.

-Eski operatörü ile taahhütnamesi olanlar da numara taşıma işlemi yapabilirler. Ancak söz konusu taahhütnamede yer alan yükümlülüklerin ayrıca yerine getirilmesi gerekebilir.

----------

